# تسوقي بذكاء ..



## امل 29 (8 أبريل 2012)

فرصة فريده وحصريه لمحبي مستحضرات التجميلية (make up forever) (ميك آب فور ايفر ) :wavetowel3::sm289:اقدم لك عزيزتي فرصة لتتسوقي بذكاء وتحصلي على افضل العروض باقل الاسعار من شركة المستحضرات التجميلية العالميه ميك آب فور ايفر وذلك سيكون عن طريق التواصل معي عبر رسائل النصيه 0592910525 او عبر الايميل [email protected]​


----------



## امل 29 (8 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

استغفر الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (9 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

مووفقه امل 


----------



## امل 29 (9 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

شكرا لمروركم ^ـ^


----------



## امل 29 (9 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

اللي حابه تشووف البضاعه اللي عندي ممكن ارسل لها الصور على البي بي او الواتس آب <<


----------



## امل 29 (9 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## امل 29 (11 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## امل 29 (14 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## امل 29 (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## امل 29 (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## امل 29 (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## امل 29 (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

الكميه محدوده بسبب جووودتها ،، اللي حابه تشوف الصور مثل ماقلت لها تعطيني خبر بس وانا ارسل لها الصور ... بعت كثير منهم باقل من سعر السوووق ^ـ^


----------



## امل 29 (18 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

استغفر الله واتوب اليه


----------



## امل 29 (19 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## امل 29 (21 أبريل 2012)

*رد: تسوقي بذكاء ..*

استغفر الله


----------

